# Innovative Marine NUVO Fusion 40G



## kevinwmb (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey all, anyone know of any stores in TO area that sell Innovative Marine tanks and might have a nuvo fusion 40 gallon.

Thx.


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

We are an authorized dealer of Innovative Marine NUVO Fusion aquariums. Boxing Week was quite busy. As a result; we should have additional Nano 24, 30L arriving shortly. I will check on our stock tomorrow of 40G and respond accordingly. You are more than welcome to drop by and have a look at what we have on display.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Not in TO but you can order online from reef supplies.com located in Montreal
They are an authorized dealer of Innovative Aquariums 
No shipping charges for orders over $150 
They are nice tanks


----------



## kevinwmb (Sep 1, 2014)

great thanks.


----------



## kevinwmb (Sep 1, 2014)

I have check with reefsupplies.ca and shipping would apply to this purchase, would be to much. But thank you.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

kevinwmb said:


> I have check with reefsupplies.ca and shipping would apply to this purchase, would be to much. But thank you.


My error about shipping costs - apologies


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi there. As I arrived to the shop today; our shipment of 30 Gallon Long Nuvos arrived. We currently do not have any 40s in stock but can order them for you.


----------



## kevinwmb (Sep 1, 2014)

I was pretty sure that was the case. I have a thread going with Mark (maybe this is you here as well??) And will def have the tank and stand included in next order. He had mentioned that the next order would be towards the end of the month.


----------

